# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  تقليل شأن العلماء أو تهوين أمرهم.. أخطر ما يصاب به طالب العلم

## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

من أخطر ما يصاب به طالب العلم او المبتدئ فيه وهو بمنزلة العامي ، تقليل شأن العلماء أو تهوين أمرهم ، ومن ذلك الجرأة باللسان والقلم على أقوالهم وأحكامهم ، ومحاولة تشويه أفكارهم وآرائهم ، بدون دليل أو حجة ، بل هو الهوى واتباع ما تشابه . وهذا شر كله ، وإفساد لشأن الأمة ، وهل الأمة إلا بعلمائها .
تنقص العلماء ، إهانة لهم ، وإهانتهم أشد إثماً من إهانة وإزدراء غيرهم ، فهو يتعدى إلى إهانة ما يحملونه من العلم ، وما يتمثلون به من الدين والخلق . ولذا يخشى على من أهان أهل العلم من حلول العقوبة المعجلة به ، لشناعة جرمه وعظيم جنايته .
قال الإمام الطحاوي ـ رحمه الله ـ في عقيدته (1/491) : « وعلماء السلف من السابقين، ومن بعدهم من التابعين أهل الخير والأثر، وأهل الفقه والنظر, لا يذكرون إلا بالجميل ، ومن ذكرهم بسوء فهو على غير السبيل ».
قال الشارح لهذه العقيدة صدر الدين محمد بن علاء الدين عليّ بن محمد ابن أبي العز الحنفي ، الأذرعي الصالحي الدمشقي (المتوفى : 792هـ) ـ رحمه الله ـ :
« قال تعالى: ( وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا ) [النساء 115]. فيجب على [كل] مسلم بعد موالاة الله ورسوله موالاة المؤمنين ، كما نطق به القرآن ، خصوصاً الذين هم ورثة الأنبياء ، الذين جعلهم الله بمنزلة النجوم ، يهتدى بهم في ظلمات البر والبحر , وقد أجمع المسلمون على هدايتهم ودرايتهم ، إذ كل أمة قبل مبعث محمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ علماؤها شرارها ، إلا المسلمين ، فإن علماءهم خيارهم ، فإنهم خلفاء الرسول من أمته ، والمحيون لما مات من سنته ، فبهم قام الكتاب وبه قاموا ، وبهم نطق الكتاب وبه نطقوا ، وكلهم متفقون اتفاقاً يقيناً على وجوب اتباع الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ , ولكن إذا وجد لواحد منهم قول قد جاء حديث صحيح بخلافه , فلا بد له في تركه من عذر , وجماع الأعذار ثلاثة أصناف:
أحدها : عدم اعتقاده أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قاله .
والثاني : عدم اعتقاده أنه أراد تلك المسألة بذلك القول .
والثالث : اعتقاده أن ذلك الحكم منسوخ .
فلهم الفضل علينا والمنة بالسبق ، وتبليغ ما أرسل به الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إلينا، وإيضاح ما كان منه يخفى علينا، فرضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم . 
( رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ ) [الحشر: 10] » أهـ

فالواجب على من دون العلماء أن يجلوا العلماء ويبجلوهم لعلمهم وشيبتهم في السنة وأن تحترم أقوالهم وأحكامهم وأن تؤخذ بالقبول والرضى إلا ما خالف الكتاب والسنة ، فهم أعلم بدين الله وأفهم من غيرهم وممن جاء بعدهم .
والكلام في العلماء وانتقاصهم والسخرية من أقوالهم من سمات أهل الزيغ والبدع ، وأهل الكلام الذين يفضلونه على أقوال أهل الفقه والعلم :
ذكر الشاطبي في كتاب الاعتصام (2/741 ، 742 ) :
« وَرُوِيَ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ابْنِ عُلَيَّةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي الْيَسَعَ ، قَالَ : تَكَلَّمَ وَاصِلُ بْنُ عَطَاءٍ يَوْمًا - يَعْنِي الْمُعْتَزِلِيّ  َ - فَقَالَ عَمْرُو بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ : أَلَا تَسْمَعُونَ ؟ مَا كَلَامُ الْحَسَنِ وَ ابْنِ سِيرِينَ - عِنْدَمَا تَسْمَعُونَ - إِلَّا خِرْقَةُ حَيْضٍ مُلْقَاةٌ .
وَرُوِيَ أَنَّ زَعِيمًا مِنْ زُعَمَاءِ أَهْلِ الْبِدْعَةِ كَانَ يُرِيدُ تَفْضِيلَ الْكَلَامِ عَلَى الْفِقْهِ ، فَكَانَ يَقُولُ : إِنَّ عِلْمَ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ ، جُمْلَتُهُ لَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْ سَرَاوِيلِ امْرَأَةٍ .
هَذَا كَلَامُ هَؤُلَاءِ الزَّائِغِينَ ، قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ » .
ومن الأمور التي يؤسف لها اليوم أن يتربى طالب العلم على عدم احترام العلماء الصالحين من أهل السنة والجماعة ، وهيبتهم ، وتوقيرهم ، ورد اقوالهم ، والمجادلة بغير حق أو صواب ، و تتبع الشاذ من الأقوال ، ومصادمة العلماء بها ، والطيران بها في كل مجلس ، والتسويد لها في كل صحيفة ، ولو نوقش في ذلك ما ارعوى .
ذكر الشاطبي في الاعتصام (2/740) :
« وَقَدْ نُقِلَ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : جَلَسَ عَمْرُو بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ وَشَبِيبُ بْنُ شَيْبَةَ لَيْلَةً يَتَخَاصَمُونَ إِلَى طُلُوعِ الْفَجْرِ .
قَالَ : فَلَمَّا صَلَّوْا جَعَلَ عَمْرٌو يَقُولُ : هِيهِ أَبَا مَعْمَرٍ ! هِيهِ أَبَا مَعْمَرٍ ! فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ أَحَدًا شَأْنُهُ أَبَدًا الْجِدَالُ فِي الْمَسَائِلِ مَعَ كُلِّ أَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، ثُمَّ لَا يَرْجِعُ وَلَا يَرْعَوِي ، فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ زَائِغُ الْقَلْبِ مُتَّبِعٌ لِلْمُتَشَابِهِ فَاحْذَرُوهُ ».
والطعن في العلماء وانتقاصهم والحط من مكانتهم وقدرهم من الأدلة على معرفة بلاء من يفعل ذلك ويتجرأ عليه ، وبضدها تعرف أو تتميز الأشياء : 
وقال أبو حاتِم الرَّازي : إذا رأيتَ البَغْداديَّ يُحِبُّ أحمد بن حنبل فاعلم أنه صاحبُ سُنّة ، وإذا رأيتَهُ يُبغض يحيى بن مَعِين فاعلم أنَّه كَذَّاب .
وقال محمد بن هارون الفَلاَّس : إذا رأيتَ الرَّجُل يقع فـي يحيـى بن مَعِين فاعلم أنه كَذَّاب يضعُ الحديثَ ، وإنما يُبغضه لما يُبَيِّن من أمر الكَذَّابين .
تهذيب الكمال (20/229) .

فهذه المسألة من أعظم المسائل خطراً على طالب العلم ، ومن كانت هذه صفته فقل على علمه السلام .
وأذكر إخواني طلاب العلم بما روى الخطيب البغدادي (ت 463هـ ) في الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع (2/201) من طريق أبي بكر محمد بن مهرويه بن سنان الرازي ، قال : 
سمعتُ عليّ بن الحُسين بن الجُنيد يقول : سمعتُ يحيى بن مَعِين يقول : إنّا لنطعنُ على أقوامٍ لعلّهُم قد حَطّوا رِحالَهُمْ في الجنة من أكثر من مائتي سنة . 
قال ابن مهرويه : فدخلتُ على عبد الرّحمن بن أبي حاتِم وهو يقرأ على الناس كتاب «الجَرْح والتَعديل» فحدثته بهذه الحِكاية ، فبكى ، وارتعدت يداهُ حتـى سقطَ الكتابُ من يده ، وجعل يبكي ، ويستعيدني الحِكايةَ ، ولم يقرا في ذلك المجلس شيئاً أو كما قال » .
وانظر: تهذيب الكمال (20/232 ، 233 ) 
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا بما علمنا ، وأن يرزقنا العلم والعمل .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ما أحوجنا الى تلك النصائح والدرر الثمينة ، و التي اذا لم يضعها طالب العلم نصب عينيه دائما ، انزلق الى مهاوي الأخطاء والزلل و العثار ...... 

فأي حرمان ذلك الذي يدفع طالب العلم الى انتقاص العلماء و المشايخ ، و هو ما تعلم الا على ايديهم ، و هم أول  ما فتح عيناه في ذلك الطريق عليهم .
فأي جحود ، ونكران جميل ، ذلك الذي يدفع ذلك الطويلب المحروم الى الطعن في أولياء الله الصالحين - أعتبرهم كذلك و لا أزكي على الله احدا - وهم سراج الهدى ، ومشاعل العلم ، فليأذن بحرب من الله و رسوله ، و ليخسأ غير مأسوف عليه ، فلن يبكي عليه أحد .

وبارك الله فيك يا شيخنا أبا عبد الرحمن ، فأن المرء ليحزن عندما يرى من يعض اليد التي كانت تطعمه .

----------


## أسـامة

لله درك يا شيخ ضيدان.
رفع الله شأنك، وأحسن إليك.

----------


## أسـامة

> فأن المرء ليحزن عندما يرى من يعض اليد التي كانت تطعمه .


أصبت يا أبا عبدالله، نفع الله بك أيها الشيخ الفاضل.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

وإن من أخطر مايصاب به طالب العلم المبتدىء تعظيم الصغار ورفعهم لدرجة العلماء .......
..................
.............................
..............................  ........

----------


## أسـامة

> وإن من أخطر مايصاب به طالب العلم المبتدىء تعظيم الصغار ورفعهم لدرجة العلماء


وهذه أخرى.
وإن كانت لأقل بكثير من الأولى. إذ أن هذا نادرا ما يحدث، وسرعان ما يزول.
وأما الأولى، فهو داء، نسأل الله السلامة لنا ولكم في الدين والدنيا والآخرة.
وأما تعظيم بعض الصغار، فقد يستخدم هذا الأسلوب بعض طلاب العلم مع أقرانهم، بل ويستخدمه بعض الشيوخ مع طلابهم، من باب التحفيز والتشجيع، كأن ينادي طالبه بـ(يا شيخ) ونحو ذلك. وقد يحدث هذا التشجيع للأطفال الذين يحفظون القرآن في المكتب مع شيخهم.
عسى أن يكون ذلك حافزا لهم.
لذا تجد كبار العلماء كالشيخ عبدالله السعد -حفظه الله-، ينهى تماما عن المدح والإطراء ونحو ذلك، وكذلك الشيخ العثيمين -رحمه الله- كما في الموضوع ( نموذج مثالي يحتذى به (تواضع العلامة العثيمين) -  مقطع صوتي ).
نفع الله بكم.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

> وهذه أخرى.
> وإن كانت لأقل بكثير من الأولى. إذ أن هذا نادرا ما يحدث، وسرعان ما يزول.
> وأما الأولى، فهو داء، نسأل الله السلامة لنا ولكم في الدين والدنيا والآخرة.
> وأما تعظيم بعض الصغار، فقد يستخدم هذا الأسلوب بعض طلاب العلم مع أقرانهم، بل ويستخدمه بعض الشيوخ مع طلابهم، من باب التحفيز والتشجيع، كأن ينادي طالبه بـ(يا شيخ) ونحو ذلك. وقد يحدث هذا التشجيع للأطفال الذين يحفظون القرآن في المكتب مع شيخهم.
> عسى أن يكون ذلك حافزا لهم.
> لذا تجد كبار العلماء كالشيخ عبدالله السعد -حفظه الله-، ينهى تماما عن المدح والإطراء ونحو ذلك، وكذلك الشيخ العثيمين -رحمه الله- كما في الموضوع ( نموذج مثالي يحتذى به (تواضع العلامة العثيمين) - مقطع صوتي ).
> نفع الله بكم.


نعم بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم
ولكني اتحدث عن التعظيم الذي هو تعظيم ورفع
لا الرفع الذي فيه مصلحة كالتشجيع
ومن بين ما أقول قولك "كبار العلماء..."

----------


## أسـامة

> نعم بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم
> ولكني اتحدث عن التعظيم الذي هو تعظيم ورفع
> لا الرفع الذي فيه مصلحة كالتشجيع
> ومن بين ما أقول قولك "كبار العلماء..."


وفيك بارك ربي.
لا ألومك على عدم القول بقولي، فمن لا يعرفهم لا يقول بهذا القول.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

> وفيك بارك ربي.
> لا ألومك على عدم القول بقولي، فمن لا يعرفهم لا يقول بهذا القول.


 حفظك الله اخي الطيب
ربما ...

----------


## بدرالسعد

احسنت ...
اذا كان طالب العلم خالي من حسن الخلق والخشية
فاعلم انه لن يستمر لن يثبت امام التحديات والفتن
ولذا كان يقال: ذلك رجل كسره العلم - يعني أدبه واخرجه عن كبره- والله اعلم

حبذا تذاكرنا الكتب المصنفه في ادب الطلب؟

----------


## محمد ال سالم

جزاكم الله خبرا على هذه المشاركة الطيبة 
ذكرونا وانصحونا نحن امانة وطلاب عند مشايحنا في هذا المجلس فلا تبخلوا علينا جميعا

----------


## مطلع

جزاكم الله خير 
وياليت هذه النصائح تنشر بيننا فإنا بأمس الحاجة إليها

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

الله درّك شيخنا المفضال ! ، أجدت وأحسنت أيما إحسان ..
أحسن الله إليك ورفع قدرك ..
لا فضَّ الله فاك ، وجُعلت جنان الفردوس مأواك ..
وجعل الله لهذه الكلمات أذانًا صاغية ، وقلوبًا نقيةً واعية ، تأخذ بها وتعمل ..آمين

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

في حكم تشييخ الحدث
لفضيلة الشيخ محمد على فركوس
حفظه الله*السـؤال:*
قد كثر في هذا الزمان التلقيب بالشيخ على كلِّ مَن تصدَّر للتدريس أو الدعوة، حتى ولو كان مستواه عاديًّا جدًا، فأرجو من فضيلتكم بيان مدلول هذه الكلمة ومن يستحقُّها؟ وجزاكم الله خيرًا.
*الجـواب:*
*الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على مَنْ أرسله اللهُ رحمةً للعالمين، وعلى آله وصَحْبِهِ وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، أمّا بعد:*
فالشيخ هو كُلُّ مَن زاد على الخمسين، وهو فوق الكهل ودون الهرِم الذي فنيت قوته، وهو يسمَّى بالشيخ الفاني(١- «التعريفات الفقهية» للبركتي: (125)).
وفي مقام العلم يُطلق هذا اللقب على كلِّ كبير السنِّ المهيبِ الوقورِ الذي اكتسب التجربة في مختلف العلوم واستصحب الخبرةَ في مجالاتها، ويتمتَّع غالبًا بقوّة في ردِّ الشبهة وتقرير الحُجَّة، ويظهر ذلك في إنتاجه العلمي والتربوي والتوجيهي، بعيدًا عن الهوى واستمالة النفس به إلى الطمع بما في أيدي الناس.
وتأسيسًا على هذا المعيار فلا يليق تلقيب طالبٍ مبتدئٍ في العلوم أو شابٍّ حديث السِّنِّ «بالشيخ» بالمعنى الاصطلاحي، ولو اكتسب بعض العلوم أو تخرَّج من جامعة شرعية أو مركز للعلوم أو زاوية لحفظ كتاب الله وبعض سنن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، أو وُسم بشهادات وإجازات وتزكيات؛ لأن المناهج الدراسية المتَّبعة حاليًا قصيرة المدة لا تفي بالغرض ولا تغطي المطلوب، وجوانب النقص في الطالب على العموم بارزة بل حتى في أستاذه في الجملة فهو يحتاج بدوره  إلى إعادة تأهيل. وقد نُقِلَ عن الشافعي -رحمه الله- قوله: «من طلب الرئاسة فرَّت منه وإذا تصدَّر الحدث فاته علم كثير»(٢- «صفة الصفوة» لابن الجوزي: (2/252)).
وفي تعليق لابن قتيبة -رحمه الله- على أثر ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قوله: «لا يزال الناس بخيرٍ ما أخذوا العلم عن أكابرهم وأمنائهم وعلمائهم»(٣- «نصيحة أهل الحديث» للخطيب البغدادي:(1/28))، قال -رحمه الله- شارحًا معنى الأثر: «لأنَّ الشيخ قد زالت عنه متعة الشباب وحدته وعجلته وسفهه، واستصحب التجربة والخبرة، ولا يدخل عليه في علمه الشبهة، ولا يغلب عليه الهوى، ولا يميل به الطمع، ولا يستزله الشيطان استزلال الحدث، فمع السن والوقار والجلالة والهيبة، والحدث قد تدخل عليه هذه الأمور التي أمنت على الشيخ، فإذا دخلت عليه وأفتى هلك وأهلك»(٤- المصدر نفسه: (1/30)).
وعليه، فإنّ تلقيب من لا يليق برتبة المشيخة يندرج تحت «وضع الأشياء في غير موضعها الصحيح» مع فتح مداخل الشيطان في نفس الطالب المتطلع وتورثه هذه التلقيبات من أنواع أمراض القلوب ما لا يخفى من العُجب والغرور والاكتفاء بالنفس والتكبُّر عند الطلب ونحو ذلك من آفات العلم، وقد ينعكس الأمر سلبًا على سلوكه النفسي والتربوي فيؤدي إلى التشنيع بالأكابر والتنقّص منهم والنيل من مناصبهم.
وفي مقام الرئاسة والفضل والمكانة فإن إطلاق لفظ «الشيخ» يكون غالبًا مضافًا إلى مكان أو مكانة كشيخ البلد فإنه يُطلق على منصب إداري في القرية وهو دون العمدة، وشيخ الفضل والإحسان وما يقابل ذلك في باب الرذيلة كشيخ الضلالة والغواية والفساد ونحو ذلك.
*والعلمُ عند اللهِ تعالى، وآخرُ دعوانا أنِ الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين، وصَلَّى اللهُ على نبيِّنا محمَّدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، وسَلَّم تسليمًا.*

*الجزائر في: 15 جمادى الثانية 1430ﻫ
الموافق ﻟ 08 جوان 2009م* *١- «التعريفات الفقهية» للبركتي: (125).*

*٢- «صفة الصفوة» لابن الجوزي: (2/252).*

*٣- «نصيحة أهل الحديث» للخطيب البغدادي:(1/28).*

*٤- المصدر نفسه: (1/30).*

*http://www.ferkous.com/rep/Bq125.php*

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بارك الله في الجميع ،  سُعدت جداً وسررت بهذه الإضافات والمشاركات من الإخوة ـ حفظهم الله ـ .

----------


## فتح البارى

*جزاكمُ الله خيرًا شيخنا الفاضل* 
*قال الإمام الشوكاني في ترجمة علي بن قاسم:* 
*[ومِن محاسن كلامه الذى سمعتُه منه: (الناس على طبقات ثلاث:*
*فالطبقة العالية= العلماء الأكابر وهم يعرفون الحق والباطل، وإن اختلفوا لم ينشأ عن اختلافهم الفتن لعلمهم بما عند بعضهم بعضا.*
*والطبقة السافلة= عامة على الفطرة لا ينفرون عن الحق وهم أتباع من يقتدون به إن كان محقا كانوا مثله، وإن كان مبطلا كانوا كذلك.*
*والطبقة المتوسطة= هى منشأ الشر وأصل الفتن الناشئة فى الدين، وهم الذين لم يمعِنوا فى العلم حتى يرتقوا إلى رتبة الطبقة الأولى، ولا تركوه حتى يكونوا من أهل الطبقة السافلة، فإنهم إذا رأوا أحدا من أهل الطبقة العليا يقول ما لا يعرفونه مما يخالف عقائدهم التى أوقعهم فيها القصور فوقوا اليه سهام الترقيع ونسبوه إلى كل قول شنيع، وغيروا فطر أهل الطبقة السفلى عن قبول الحق بتمويهات باطلة، فعند ذلك تقوم الفتن الدينية على ساق!!.)*
*هذا معنى كلامه الذى سمعناه منه وقد صدق فإن من تأمل ذلك وجده كذلك!!]اهـ (البدر الطالع 1**/**323)*
*ومن الآفات أيضا أن يُفاضل الطالبُ المبتدئ بين العلماء!*
*وقد سئل الشيخ أبو العباس عبد الله بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الأبياني عن فقيهين من أصحابه وتلاميذه،* *وهما أبو القاسم بن زيد، وسعيد بن ميمون. فقيل له: أيهما أفقه؟!. فقال: إنما يفصل بين عالمين من هو أعلم منهما**!!. (**ترتيب المدارك2/350).*

اللهم اهدنا لما اختُلف فيه من الحق بإذنك ,,

----------


## أبو عمير الكريمي

> *جزاكمُ الله خيرًا شيخنا الفاضل* 
> *قال الإمام الشوكاني في ترجمة علي بن قاسم:* 
> *[ومِن محاسن كلامه الذى سمعتُه منه: (الناس على طبقات ثلاث:*
> *فالطبقة العالية= العلماء الأكابر وهم يعرفون الحق والباطل، وإن اختلفوا لم ينشأ عن اختلافهم الفتن لعلمهم بما عند بعضهم بعضا.*
> *والطبقة السافلة= عامة على الفطرة لا ينفرون عن الحق وهم أتباع من يقتدون به إن كان محقا كانوا مثله، وإن كان مبطلا كانوا كذلك.*
> *والطبقة المتوسطة= هى منشأ الشر وأصل الفتن الناشئة فى الدين، وهم الذين لم يمعِنوا فى العلم حتى يرتقوا إلى رتبة الطبقة الأولى، ولا تركوه حتى يكونوا من أهل الطبقة السافلة، فإنهم إذا رأوا أحدا من أهل الطبقة العليا يقول ما لا يعرفونه مما يخالف عقائدهم التى أوقعهم فيها القصور فوقوا اليه سهام الترقيع ونسبوه إلى كل قول شنيع، وغيروا فطر أهل الطبقة السفلى عن قبول الحق بتمويهات باطلة، فعند ذلك تقوم الفتن الدينية على ساق!!.)*
> *هذا معنى كلامه الذى سمعناه منه وقد صدق فإن من تأمل ذلك وجده كذلك!!]اهـ (البدر الطالع 1**/**323)*
> *ومن الآفات أيضا أن يُفاضل الطالبُ المبتدئ بين العلماء!*
> *وقد سئل الشيخ أبو العباس عبد الله بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الأبياني عن فقيهين من أصحابه وتلاميذه،* *وهما أبو القاسم بن زيد، وسعيد بن ميمون. فقيل له: أيهما أفقه؟!. فقال: إنما يفصل بين عالمين من هو أعلم منهما**!!. (**ترتيب المدارك2/350).*
> ...


هذه الكلام تنبغي كتابته بماء الذهب 

وجزى الله صاحب الموضوع كذلك

اللهم انفعنا وارزقنا العلم والتواضع وفقهنا إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## عبد الرحمن الطوخي

أحسنتم أخي الشيخ ضياء 
فما أحوجنا علماء ، وطلبة علم إلى مثل هذه التوجيهات ، وإن كان من خطأ وقع فيه العالم فينبعي علينا ، لا نتعجل بالرد إلا بعد التثبت ، ولأن زلة العالم مضروب لها الطبل كما يقولون 
إن عجب المرء لا ينتهي يوم يسمع بعض الصغار يتطاولون على الكبار 
قال بعض الفضلاء :
*والشنيعة الشنعاء معشر الإخوة، والداهية الدهياء التي تستحق جز الغلاصم، وقطع الحلاقم، ولدغ الأراقم، ونهش الضراغم، فهي البلاء المتلاطم المتراكم: تنكر الطالب لشيخه الذي طالما أفاده وعلمه، وأحسن إليه وأدبه، ولمن كان سبباً في هدايته لهوىً في نفسه يجحد ما مضى من إحسانه إليه، ويسل لسانه عليه، فيقول بقول كافرة العشير: ما رأيت منك خيراً قط، ثم يذم ويشنع، ويقبح ويبدع*
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبوعبيدة الوهراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيكم، وجزاكم خير الجزاء.
فالذي ينبغي أن يعلم:
أن الله قد زين سماءه بالنجوم، وجعلها هادية، كما أنه زين أرضه بالعلماء، كيف لا وهم ورثة أنبيائه.
فالعلماء الربانيون هم صمام الأمان لهذه الأمة، وليس هناك أعظم مصاب من قدحهم والتنقص من قدرهم، فهم أوليائه ورثة أنبيائه .ولهذا كانت لحموهم مسمومة وحجة الله فيمن انتقصهم معلومة.
فمن لم يعرف قدر العلماء، فقد جعل العلم والحهل سواء!!!

----------


## ابو البراء البغدادي

اللهم بارك في الكاتب والمشاركين.
إن هذا الفعل يتأتى من قلة العلم والورع، وحب الظهور من بعض الذين نسبوا أنفسهم على طلبة العلم، ولم يمنعوا النفس من أخذ حظها الوافر، فكانوا مطية لحظوظ أنفسهم.
والأهم من ذلك محاولة يائسة من الحاقدين على الإسلام والمسلمين لتشكيك المسلم بعلماء الأمة وهو بذلك أراد الطعن بالدين، حين طعن بحملته من العلماء الربانيين.
اللهم أجرنا والمسلمين من أكل لحوم علماء امتنا... 
واحفظ ديننا... 
وثبتنا على دينك...

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## أم عماد

جزاكم الله كل خير أخي وبارك فيكم ..
والله نعجب كل العجب من بعض طلبة العلم عندما ينتقصون من علماء أجلاء 
فيسفهونهم ويبدعونهم ويخرجونهم من الدين !! و الله المستعان
" فليتعلموا الأدب قبل الطلب " ..
فليس من الأدب أن يتطاول طالب العلم على من هم أعلم منه ..
وحتى إن أخطأ العالم فهو بشر يصيب ويخطأ فالواجب أن نحترمه ونقدره 
لا أن نشنّع فيه ونسفهه .. 
والأجدر بنا جميعا وبالذين يتنقصون من العلماء خصوصا أن نبحث عمن ابتدعوا في الدين حقا 
و شنّعوا فيه و انتقصوا منه أو زادوا عليه... الأجدر بنا أن ندافع عن الإسلام أمام تلك الهجمات الشرسة
من قبل أعداء الإسلام ... 

فهدانا الله وجميع المسلمين ... و الله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل ..

----------


## أم الفضل

شكر الله لك وبارك فيك
الحجة السقيمة لمن ينتقصهم : أنهم غير معصومين ولم أسمع يوما من يقول إنهم معصومين

----------


## بايزيد

ما أعظم أثرهم على الناس وما أقبح أثر الناس عليهم

----------


## مروان العشيري

الله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم .........فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات.........إنك لا تهدي من أحببت

----------


## العمطهطباوي

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## جابر العتيق

التأدب مع العلماء,مزية الفضلاء

ومن هان عليه العلم,هان عليه العلماء

لا يقع في العلماء إلا من وقع فيه قلبه مرض

الكبر والحسد,والشهوة والهوى,إذا أصيب قلب الطالب بأحدها فقل عليه السلام,فما بالك إذا اجتمعت فيه!!؟

اللهم قنا شر أنفسنا

اللهم اجلعلنا ممن يقدر للعلماء قدرهم,وينزلهم منزلتهم!!

----------


## أبو عمر بن سالم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم زينب

قال الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير عند شرحه لحديث * عون بن عبد الله* *من كتاب العلم لابي خيثمة النسائي
**قال: قلت لعمر بن عبد العزيز: يقال: إن استطعت أن تكون عالماً فكن عالماً، فإن لم تستطع فكن متعلماً فإن لم تكن متعلماً فأحبَّهم، فإن لم تحبَّهم فلا تبغضهم، فقال عمر: "سبحان الله لقد جعل الله -عز وجل- له مخرجاً":
      ((* *فإن لم تحبَّهم*: الإنسان قد يحصل له ما يعوقه عن تحصيل هذه المحبة؛ لأن المحبة عبادة وطاعة لله -جل وعلا- لكن قد لا يوفق الإنسان؛ لأن هذه أمور قلبية، قد يكون عنده من الأعمال ما يحول دونه ودون هذه المحبة؛ لأنه قد يقول قائل: إن الإنسان ويش اللي يمنعه من أن يحب أهل الخير؟ وهل كل شخص يوفق لحب أهل الخير؟ قد يكون عنده من الأعمال ما يحول دونه ودون هذا العمل الفاضل الخيِّر، *{وَحِيلَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ}*[(54) سورة سبأ]*،* فإن الله -جل وعلا- يحول بين المرء وقلبه، لماذا؟ ظلماً؟ لا والله *{وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِّلْعَبِيدِ}*[(46) سورة فصلت]*،* وإنما لوجود بعض الأعمال التي تجعل هذا الشخص يحال بينه وبين قلبه، وبينه وبين مراده، قد يحب الإنسان، يود الإنسان أن يكون ذاكراً شاكراً؛ لما يسمع من فضل الذكر، لكن تجد من أيسر الأمور عليه الكلام الكثير -القيل والقال- لكن سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر أثقل من الجبال عنده، لماذا؟ هل هي بالفعل ثقيلة؟ ليست ثقيلة، لكن عنده من الأعمال ما يحول بينه وبين تسهيل هذه الأمور وتيسيرها. *فإن لم تكن متعلماً فأحبهم*: لماذا؟ لأن المرء مع من أحب، *فإن لم تحبهم** فلا تبغضهم:* أقل الأحوال عالج قلبك لا تبغضهم؛ لأن بعض الناس ما يكفيه أنه لا يحب أهل العلم، بل إذا رآهم يكاد يتميز من الغيظ -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية- لما جبل عليه من خبث طوية، وسوء النية، وكل هذا سببه التساهل بالأمور اليسيرة من فضول الكلام، وفضول الأكل وفضول النظر، وفضول النوم، هذه الفضول تتراكم على القلب وهي الران، ثم بعد ذلك تسهل عليه مزاولة المكروهات، ثم يجرئ على المحرمات ثم بعد ذلك يطبع على قلبه -نسأل الله السلامة والعافية- فمثل هذه الأمور ينبغي أن يتنبه لها الإنسان.))

----------

